# So I got a Mini Zebu Bull......>>>>>> New Bull & Heifer  Update..



## chickenzoo (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a young, just around a Year old Zebu Bull - with horns (not big though- yet). My friend got the one I wanted (Grey Polly)  , Anyhow, he has not been handled much but allows me to touch his face, put my fingers in his mouth, touch him all over with a crop. He does shake and pee from being frightened. He will head butt things when he gets scared. I dragged him out of the trailer by myself with my paint pony in between us as a blocker. He just tried to avoid me. In the small muddy pen they had him and the other in, he would continuously butt the other one while we got them in the trailer, from what looked like stress. He is skinny, but hair coat looks shiny. His eyes look bright. His hooves have probably never been done. I nipped the tips of his horns off, called the vet to schedule a "gelding" and to look him over and then I gave him some Safe Guard. - Now What?    Can you have a Bulls horns taken down?   Will gelding him help his attitude?  What can I give him to gain weight? What can I do to tame him? He is now in a pen, with two goats , a sheep and a potbelly to keep him company. He does not try to butt me yet, unless you put something like a feed scoop etc. in front of his face, then he aims at it.    What can I do to make him a pet, is there any hope for him?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

In cattle "gelding" him would be steering him.  Will it change his attitude, it's hard to say. I think his attitude is due to not being handled much more than being a bull at this stage. Steering him, as long as you're not going to use him for breeding, is a good thing to do for future attitude though.  

Yes, he can be dehorned yet. 

It sounds like you are going to give him grain, before you give it in their feeder, give some to him in the palm of your hand. It's good that he lets you rub him down, keep doing it. Let him know your a friend and not a foe. Be gentle and patient and he will come around. Other treats hand fed will help too. Things like chunks of apples or hay cubes. There is a thread (should be in feeding) here about treats. 

Grain and good hay will help put weight on him. Just watch the grain you feed due to the other animals you have him with. As I'm sure you are aware, sheep can't have copper. Regular cattle grain has it in.

_Here's the link to the treat thread: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=735_


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

A year old bovine species male is just coming into his testosterone.  This animal sounds dangerous. He isn't tame, you admit he is scared of his surroundings and his hormones are about to rage, PLUS he has horns. How large are those horns-- in inches?

The dilemma here in my eyes is that it is scared and therefor inclined to fear fight ( very dangerous), yet you need to castrate and dehorn him to make it safer to tame him down. Neither of those operations will endear you to him.

If you are totally determined to make him a pet, I would send him somewhere else to be dehorned and castrated so he doesn't associate you with either operation. Then with unending kindness, food bribery and firm but gentle discipline, you might make a pet of him, but I would never trust him totally.
A pasture companion seems more likely.

_edited_: after rereading your post three times, I think I could make a case that you are describing a dominant bull: butting the other animal, marking, and shaking his head in a dominant manner. Are you sure this one is scared?  Plus, shiny coat and bright eyes don't match undernourished. Thin is not necessarily bad, depending upon the animal. Perhaps he is dominant and getting all the food from the other one? What did his cellmate look like?  Got a pic?


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 3, 2009)

June is not the most ideal time to be dehorning cattle.  I was breeding some heifers today, and found one that had been dehorned a couple weeks ago.  She had a bad infestation of maggots in the holes in her head where the horns had been.  We treated her with screwworm spray, and killed the maggots, but it was still gross to see.  Be on the lookout for this.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 4, 2009)

He is very scared. He shook and peed in the trailer, every time we came near. Not the pawing, peeing side to side snorting thing of dominate, but shaking in my boots peeing all over myself scared. When I walk out he shoves his but in a corner of the pen, stands and shakes, but if I rope him and ask him to walk towards me, he will with some encouragement, he does not try to go after me, but I can tell he's afraid. I'll get a pic of him. He just started to lay down in his pen, which I think is a good thing, and start eating some.


----------



## MReit (Jun 4, 2009)

Take note that the zebu breed is generally thinner then most just from nature, living in the warm climates. It's going to take a long time to tame him, my charlois heifers that I got as yearlings still are ornry and don't like to be messed with. Good luck, he's going to be a handfull!


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Here he is........


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I can't offer any great words of wisdom.......but just wanted to say he is cute! Congrats on the purchase, and good luck with figuring his "problems" out. And keep up the pics.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 4, 2009)

a bull is no pet.you just want him calm enough not tobe jumping fences.he is a nice looking bull to boot.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> a bull is no pet.you just want him calm enough not tobe jumping fences.he is a nice looking bull to boot.


He already has a date with the vet.

From the Zebu's I've seen in zoos, etc. he doesn't look to skinny. A few more pounds won't hurt him but, don't get carried away. They are a naturally thinner breed.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Most places say Zebu are gentle natured, and can be tamed with patience and kindness. If I can get him to a point where I'm not concerned about him mowing me over and enjoys a good brushing while on halter, I'll be happy. I'm sure the 1 acre drag from trailer to pen, avoiding chickens, dogs, horses and goats, he had plenty of chance to try to ............. but I saw him when he was scared at that other place and would like to avoid it, LOL.  I would have liked to have started with a baby, but he was the only one in my price range...HeHe.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know anything about Zebus!

But I like him!


----------



## MReit (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup, I agree, he's a healthy looking zebu. Don't overcondition him, could lead to health problems


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 4, 2009)

He does look in good condition. He's probably healthier than you think.
CHicken, how much experience do you have with cattle in general?


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 5, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> He does look in good condition. He's probably healthier than you think.
> CHicken, how much experience do you have with cattle in general?


I don't have a lot with cattle. I've trained all my horses(one a wild mustang), a mini mule (he went through 4 homes because he tried to kick your head in), llamas and an alpaca, my emu etc..... but this is my first in the cattle department.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 6, 2009)

I found these two images off of Yahoo........






*This is how I am use to seeing them, so I guess in my mind he looks thin, LOL*
*
Here is one next to a reg Brahma Bull.*





My guy seems to be coming around. He looks for me at feeding time. I opened the door to his pen to let him in the pasture, it took him 1/2 hour to go through it.  He watched us, but avoid us.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 6, 2009)

But, those bulls are older and have matured out. There is a difference between what an immature bull should look like and a mature bull.

I'm glad he is coming around.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 6, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> But, those bulls are older and have matured out. There is a difference between what an immature bull should look like and a mature bull.
> 
> I'm glad he is coming around.


LOL, I know they are more mature, I'm just not use to seeing ribs.   He is doing well. I can approach him to a certain distance before he turns and trots off. No aggressive expressions yet. I'm going to let him hang out and relax around the pasture for awhile until he starts to get curious about all the other animals coming to me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 6, 2009)

A more immature animal will go through stages of growth where they will be thinner. Your bull, judging by the pics, is probably in one of those stages and is not what I would call skinny. Like I said before, a few pounds added is okay but, don't go far. If he is done with the growth spurt and your feeding him well (I'm sure you are) he will naturally put the weight back on and prepare for his next growth spurt.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 7, 2009)

chickenzoo said:
			
		

> I got a young, just around a Year old Zebu Bull - with horns (not big though- yet). My friend got the one I wanted (Grey Polly)  , Anyhow, he has not been handled much but allows me to touch his face, put my fingers in his mouth, touch him all over with a crop. He does shake and pee from being frightened. He will head butt things when he gets scared. I dragged him out of the trailer by myself with my paint pony in between us as a blocker. He just tried to avoid me. In the small muddy pen they had him and the other in, he would continuously butt the other one while we got them in the trailer, from what looked like stress. He is skinny, but hair coat looks shiny. His eyes look bright. His hooves have probably never been done. I nipped the tips of his horns off, called the vet to schedule a "gelding" and to look him over and then I gave him some Safe Guard. - Now What?    Can you have a Bulls horns taken down?   Will gelding him help his attitude?  What can I give him to gain weight? What can I do to tame him? He is now in a pen, with two goats , a sheep and a potbelly to keep him company. He does not try to butt me yet, unless you put something like a feed scoop etc. in front of his face, then he aims at it.    What can I do to make him a pet, is there any hope for him?


Number one thing I want to address here is this: DO NOT under ANY circumstances make a pet out of him!  Any bull no matter the age should not be treated as a pet nor should EVER be trusted.  I think it's a GOOD thing that he's avoiding you like he is.  That means he's treating you with respect and giving you your space.  It's obvious that he's on the top end of the pecking order with his other companion, which is why he goes after the feed scoop or bucket first before the other one.

Cattle are different from horses.  Cattle don't need to be as pampered as you think he does, nor do they need as much attention.  And, as Kitty said, it's not gelding, it's steering.   His dominant behaviour probably won't change if he's cut, but he certainly will be a less potential for danger for you if he gets over his fear of you and instead of being gentle, becomes something you can't handle.

Now as for him being in the condition he is, I disagree with what other folks have been saying.  For his age, and as a bull, he should be in better condition than that.  IF he was being used as a breeding bull (since they do start them at yearling age) he would have more cover over his ribs than he does now.  It seemed very strange to me that he would have health problems if he was overconditioned.  I don't know where you got that, MReit. Because, as a Zebu or Brahman, he is a beef animal.  Plain and simple.  And because of that he should have a bit more condition on him than now.  On an American score of BSC, I would put him at a 4.5 out of 9.  To give you an example, those bulls you posted would be a BCS of 7 and 8, respectively.  A yearling like him should be at a 6.5 BCS scale for his age and growth rate if he was to be used as a breeding animal.  THAT, my friend, certainly ain't overconditioning.

BUT, since you are NOT using him as a breeding animal, I'd most definately cut him, feed him a bit of grain and alfalfa cubes everyday along with the grass he's grazing, and put him in the freezer when he's at a good weight.  I know I'm being blunt, but like I said he SHOULD NOT be treated as a pet, nor ever BE a pet.  If you disagree with me on the freezer part that's fine, but it's something I would seriously consider if I were in your shoes.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 7, 2009)

I am not going to eat him. I don't eat any of my critters, but to each their own way. They sell Zebu bulls all over here as pets, just like a Llama, Alpaca, sheep, goats etc. They have shows, they have them in petting zoos etc. I don't think I'd ever trust this one totally because he was not bottle raised, but kids show these things.....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Kids also show Holstein, Guernsey, Jersey, Ashyre, Angus, Hereford, etc. as calves, heifers, cows, steers, and bulls. Doesn't mean they don't need to be treated with utmost care. Believe me, even the most well trained animal can give trouble.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 7, 2009)

I am talking about Pet, in the term.... not for eating, can  be brushed and be walked on a lead.
Not teach it tricks and have it live in the House - Pet. With all large farm animals, care is needed. Any of them can hurt you, but I know bulls can even more so. I was just looking for suggestions from other Zebu owners and if anyone knew the best way to break him to halter and leading without mowing me down. LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 7, 2009)

chickenzoo said:
			
		

> I am talking about Pet, in the term.... not for eating, can  be brushed and be walked on a lead.
> Not teach it tricks and have it live in the House - Pet. With all large farm animals, care is needed. Any of them can hurt you, but I know bulls can even more so. I was just looking for suggestions from other Zebu owners and if anyone knew the best way to break him to halter and leading without mowing me down. LOL


Until this post, IMO, you have not demonstrated that you know they can harm you. Some people go into having an animal because they feel it's cute or feel sorry for it with the conditions it's living in and have no clue what the animal is about. 

When I worked for the neighbor growing up, we would halter them and hook them on behind a tractor. Going in slow gear we would gently pull the animal forward. You have to go really slow and pay close attention. Sometimes, when the halter is really tight and they refuse to step, you need to stop and keep the forward pressure on. Let them come forward before you move again. What you are trying to do is teach that the forward pull means for them to walk not to drag them all over. By using the tractor we saved ourselves the fight.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, I thought the part in my original posts about me using my horse in between him and I as a blocker, just encase he decided to charge me suggested I knew he could hurt me. 
 I had him in a small pen, and as I pulled on the lead if he took one step forward I released the pressure. He seemed to pick it up quick. I wish I had a tractor, sure would feel safer.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

I would add that when people are *showing* all those breeds of cows, they are generally NOT showing any bulls. Around here a very few shows have classes for young bulls but not anything past a year, and there are very very few shown. THose that are, are handled and trained from birth by experienced showmen.  
I don't know of any experienced cattleperson who willingly handles an intact bull any more than absolutely necessary. Beef breed bulls are known to be more calm, but they are usually out on pasture with a harem to calm them down. Of course, then they get protective and you are back to square one.
If you want a pet, the sooner he is steered the better. Then first get him used to being tied, then being touched by hand all over.  At his age you may never get to the pet part.  You may get to the "willingly rubbing his nose over the fence" part, but not the "you can get in the pen with me" part.

There is a theory that all animals ( including humans) form their basic response behaviors in their youth depending upon what they are exposed to. If one misses the window of opportunity, it is very very hard to make a breakthrough in a personality.

And if you are not feeling safe, don't kid yourself. Listen to your intuition.  I understand emus are quite dangerous. Would you try to tame a half-grown emu?


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of the ones I see shown, being handled, taught to pull a cart, being messed with are all bulls. Most are intact that I have seen........... ???????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

No clue as here too, they have limited bulls being shown. It's usually a really top quality bull that is shown due to the unpredictability of bulls. Heifers and cows in strange territory can be bad enough.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 8, 2009)

ChickenZoo, just curious but where are you located?


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in Florida. Here they sell them all over as pets. They have big shows, which they dress them up in their "native" costumes, have them in petting zoos,.... yes Bulls.  I was hoping to get advise on how to best teach him to lead, to train him for other uses etc.. since this says Behaviors & Handling techniques... I didn't want to get people upset because I had a bull, I wanted to train him to do stuff and NOT put him in the freezer and I didn't think I would have to prove anything to anyone just to get a little help. I know there are a lot of people that do stuff with bulls besides eat them, I was just hoping some of them were on here.  :/


----------



## haviris (Jun 8, 2009)

I think most were just worried about your safety, I have a steer that was a bull for 4 years, and he is a pet! Now I was very careful when handling him. And even now he will walk all over someone when he thinks he can get away w/ it, he does not do that to me! I didn't comment before now because I haven't been to good at breaking them to lead, I can easily put a halter on Mickey, but he just plants his feet and stands there. I recently watched a video on halter training (for show) and I'm looking for it now, found it!
http://www.24-7agtv.com/Joomla/index.php?option=com_seyret&catid=16&Itemid=1
I like the way it's done in this video, what he does after he has the halter on it's very similar to how I halter break other animals (horses, goats, even dogs), I've only attempted two cows (I'm calling Mickey a cow) and haven't done so good!

Personally I think as long as you get him castrated you can make a pet out of him, I don't recommend anyone keeps a bull as a pet! Good luck!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, I did some research on this critter. Kitty, a zebu is waist high-- think 6 month old Holstein. No wonder they show bulls!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

It seems mature weight is only about 500 lbs, and your yearling is likely around 200?  
I am breathing a lot easier because even an angry bull of that size you should be able to knock off balance and handle with relative ease if you know what you are doing. A tame bull should be no trouble. All of us here are seeing a yearling bull at close to 1000 lbs and that's a whole different animal.
At 200 lbs, put a halter on it and just gently talk to him and coax him into leading. Where the nose goes, he will go. Just make sure the halter fits correctly and you never forget he can panic and yank you around because he has 4 feet on the ground and you only have 2.
Other than that, talk to him, pet him and get him used to you.
You may have more luck with a leather show halter with the chin chain than a rope halter. The leather halter gives more control with instant contraction/release that the rope one doesn't.
I'm thinking you need a calf/heifer size for a zebu, possibly even a large sheep size? ( I don't know how big sheep get?)


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 8, 2009)

IMMG, that totally makes no sense at all!

I think you were looking into the mini Zebus, not the larger "traditional" sized Zebu cattle.  Zebu is synonymous with Brahman, which is what the humped cattle are commonly called in the U.S.  The search I did revealed that there are seven breeds of Zebu, all from different coutries including Africa and India.  Plus, the search I came up with under "zebu cattle" revealed more mini sites than just plain average-sized Brahmans.

THE Brahman bulls weigh up to 2200 lbs.  BUT, I'd like to know the estimated hip/shoulder height of CZ's zebu bull to REALLY see if this guy is a mini or an average Brahman yearling.


----------



## haviris (Jun 9, 2009)

I was also thinking we were talking about a miniature! I was thinking that already, but seeing the pic I was still thinking that, does the pic not look like one of the minis?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

I took it to be a mini. Take another look at the pic posted. 

A 500 pound animal, whether female or male, that has decided to charge, throw it's head, etc. is still dangerous. Also, from the ones I've seen, he will be, if not already, taller than waist high-at least on me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

chickenzoo said:
			
		

> I'm in Florida. Here they sell them all over as pets. They have big shows, which they dress them up in their "native" costumes, have them in petting zoos,.... yes Bulls.  I was hoping to get advise on how to best teach him to lead, to train him for other uses etc.. since this says Behaviors & Handling techniques... I didn't want to get people upset because I had a bull, I wanted to train him to do stuff and NOT put him in the freezer and I didn't think I would have to prove anything to anyone just to get a little help. I know there are a lot of people that do stuff with bulls besides eat them, I was just hoping some of them were on here.  :/


Let's take a look at this thread.

In your opening post you state: 


> I nipped the tips of his horns off, called the vet to schedule a "gelding" and to look him over and then I gave him some Safe Guard. - Now What?    Can you have a Bulls horns taken down?   Will gelding him help his attitude?  What can I give him to gain weight? What can I do to tame him?


You are asking basic info so, our responses are at the basic level. He is a bull, plain and simple and many do not understand what that means. Your questions were answered.



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> In cattle "gelding" him would be steering him.  Will it change his attitude, it's hard to say. I think his attitude is due to not being handled much more than being a bull at this stage. Steering him, as long as you're not going to use him for breeding, is a good thing to do for future attitude though.
> 
> Yes, he can be dehorned yet.
> 
> ...





			
				Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> A year old bovine species male is just coming into his testosterone.  This animal sounds dangerous. He isn't tame, you admit he is scared of his surroundings and his hormones are about to rage, PLUS he has horns. How large are those horns-- in inches?
> 
> The dilemma here in my eyes is that it is scared and therefor inclined to fear fight ( very dangerous), yet you need to castrate and dehorn him to make it safer to tame him down. Neither of those operations will endear you to him.
> 
> ...


After you posted his pic, we gave our opinions on his weight.

You were asked how much cattle experience you have and your response was:


			
				chickenzoo said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which tells us we need to communicate with you at a basic level. I'm sure you will agree, that if a person doesn't have the basics down, it's hard to go any further. 

Now we get to where considering him for the freezer comes in. 


			
				Wildrosebeef said:
			
		

> BUT, since you are NOT using him as a breeding animal, I'd most definately cut him, feed him a bit of grain and alfalfa cubes everyday along with the grass he's grazing, and put him in the freezer when he's at a good weight.  I know I'm being blunt, but like I said he SHOULD NOT be treated as a pet, nor ever BE a pet.  If you disagree with me on the freezer part that's fine, but it's something I would seriously consider if I were in your shoes. smile


She clearly states she would put him in the freezer when the time comes but, if you disagree with her that's fine.

Remember, cattle are livestock and not a dog or cat. Livestock can be tamed and spoiled but, do not mistake them as a pet. IMO, there is a difference. I've had pets (dogs, cats, rabbits) all my life. I've been around cattle for a good majority of it. My sig says 21+ years because my DH and I have had our own farm for 21 years. The plus is all the years I spent working on the neighbor's farm while growing up.

Then we move into where you state more of what you mean by pet and that you are wanting to train him to lead. I answered and told you how I've helped break cattle in to lead.


			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> chickenzoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After this is when you state that others show, pull carts, etc. with them. My response is: These have been trained to do this but, are not necessarily pets. As I have already pointed out, you really do not want to use the word "pet" with cattle. We did agree that people show bulls of all different breeds.

I'm not sure why you are upset, your questions have been answered along with a good dose of caution that bulls are not to be trusted. The cautions issued may not have been as strong if you would have stated he is a mini, I'm assuming he is, but, I know they would still be there. 

If one of us were to come to you asking about a stallion and making a pet out of it, wouldn't you caution that an intact male shouldn't be trusted no matter how well trained? That a gelding would be better?


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry guys for the mix up on communication. Here in FL, a Brahma is a Large breed and a Zebu is considered the mini breed.  I am sure he is a Zebu mini, he is about the size of my mini horse, despite the look in the pic. He might have had something in his breeding in the past, I don't know..... Thank you for you help and suggestions.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there something more you wanted help with?


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is another pic just to give size comparison....






He is next to a reg size traffic cone. He kept licking it????????   I think his legs make him look taller than he is. LOL    I'll update has training progresses.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

In that pic, he does look like he could use some more weight but, like I have said before it could be due to a growth spurt he just went through too.

As for his licking the cone, make sure he has free choice mineral and a trace mineral salt block. He could be low in something and that is why he was licking it. Or there may have been something tasty spilt on it.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 9, 2009)

he is way cute........is that a white line down his back? yep, looks like maybe a little more weight, but when they are grwing, they look awefully gangly.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> he is way cute........is that a white line down his back? yep, looks like maybe a little more weight, but when they are grwing, they look awefully gangly.


Yeah, I've had heifers that look nice and well conditioned and all of a sudden are gangly and thin looking. They do that when they go through a big growth spurt. Afterwards, they fill back out nicely again.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 9, 2009)

Or there may have been something tasty spilt on it....  

I'll keep an eye on him and see how his weight goes. When my vet comes he will tell me for sure what I should do for him. I'm sure seeing in person is better than trying to guess on a still photo. I separated him away from the horses and put him with the llamas, alpaca and emus. The emus should get him use to being touched, all by themselves... he he.... They followed him around interested in his tail, he didn't seem to upset by it. At least they won't push him away from the hay and feed like the minis.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL, I got a visual of the Emu's pecking and "chasing" his tail.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 9, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> LOL, I got a visual of the Emu's pecking and "chasing" his tail.


Ditto


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 11, 2009)

Uno's training is going nicely. He is learning to lead better each day. I fitted a better mini halter on him. I have been rubbing him all over and rubbing his face. He did try to butt me a few times when I first started rubbing him. I jerked his head way up with the lead rope, and once he figured out that didn't work with me he pretty much gave it up. He hasn't really been interested in treats yet, he still needs to get more trust in me. So far so good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad things are going well.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

1st thing you need to learn is never mess with a bull or steers head.they dont like you rubbing their heads or faces.an they will swing their head an hitt you.my herd bull will slamm my arm with his head if i dont watch him as im feeding him.an i do not touch his head.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1st thing you need to learn is never mess with a bull or steers head.they dont like you rubbing their heads or faces.an they will swing their head an hitt you.my herd bull will slamm my arm with his head if i dont watch him as im feeding him.an i do not touch his head.


I would say that depends on the individual animal. We've had some that liked it and others that didn't.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

right but personally i dont do bulls or steers that way.


----------



## haviris (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have a problem rubbing my steers head. Since this is going to be a pet I'd work on problem areas, I'd mess w/ his head alot to desensitize him til he tolerates it. I think it's instint, seems like most don't like having their heads messed w/ at first, I had to get Drama over it to.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 12, 2009)

He doesn't seem to mind his head scratched, it's when I move to his off side that he gets nervous. His left side is the problem side, the one most people mess with horses on. He has stopped shaking and peeing. He is more relaxed then before. I've tried to give him horse treats and a banana but he spit them all out. He took a little grain... but just a little. It's funny when I go to catch him. The Emus see me trying to get him and then they decide to "Help" me. He doesn't seem bothered by them chasing behind him, leaping and jumping in the air. He'll at least be use to a lot of things.............


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

He's slowly learning to trust you.


----------



## a-2-zebu (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post so I won't talk much  YET. 

I have a small herd of Zebu, 11 after a new birth 2 days ago! It would have been 12, but one of them found their way to my freezer. 

 There is a web site that may help some, it has helped me. 
http://www.americanminiaturezebuassociation.org/pages/yourzebu.htm

I have found that Zebu are such a popular "Backyard" breed, just search the word "zebu" and what ever it is that you want to know. Like "Zebu halter train". Just off hand I remember a video showing all this on-line. 

Remember Cows LOVE a brush and curry comb.

Part of the address is missing in the post did I do something Wrong? Good with animals, not so with this computer thing yet, give me another 50 years or so!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

to the herd!

No, you didn't do anything wrong. The system just doesn't show it all. The link still works.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome! I cant wait to hear stories and see pics of your herd! yes, we are picture fanatics here, LOL.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## coopscs (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my first post here too, but since I have  mini zebus, I figure I could give a bit of useful info for ya.

Zebus are, as others mentioned, naturally leaner, a bit more wild, and (I think) smarter than other cattle.  I thought his first picture was just about right.  The second picture may be just how he is standing, but I see more rib.  They are so small, even after one feeding, mine can look more "full".  He actually looks like several of mine, did you get him from the Seffner area?

As you have noticed, they can come around quite nicely.  They just need more time to build the trust up.  They are leary of strangers, but can be great once they settle down.  You can halter and lead train them.  I have 1 bull, 4 heifers, 1 cow and one bull calf.  

Each and every one of mine have distinctly different personalities, from very loving to just tolerant of me.  My adult bull is the sweetest thing and he is my pet.  He only shows slight aggression when my cow is in heat and I give him his space.  Other than that, he is very docile.  He does have his horns and I respect his power, even though he is only 400 lbs.  Of course, I've also talked to other Zebu owners and there are mean bulls out there.  It just depends on the animal.  I bought my bull for his temperment.

Zebu are easy keepers.  They eat less, are heat tolerant and disease resistant.  I worm only about three times a year.  I split a coffee container worth of grain between them all once a day and I still think I overfeed them.  

They are great little animals and if you need anything, just holler, I'll try to help.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to see you found us! Welcome!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 10, 2009)

to the herd!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck with your zebu- sounds like you'll have a lot of fun and some interesting experiences. Just to give an idea: for animals that are scared, nervous, or I have to move, etc... I use "Rescue Remedy" (also called 5 flower). Both a friend of mine and myself have had really good luck with it- it just makes changes go easier on critters and can be used with humans also. I realize that he is starting to trust you quite a bit more, but just something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 11, 2010)

Well Uno ended up being too aggressive towards hubby. He would let me work with him, but he snorted and head tossed around hubby, so I rehomed him to someone more familiar with them. I ended up getting 2 from a good breeder out here. One is a 18 month old Bull, Charmin and then recently I got a 3 month old heifer that I'm bottle feeding- Hope. Both are just so much fun.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 11, 2010)

They are just adorable. Hopefully this bull will be ok for you.


----------



## chickenzoo (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sure he will, I've had him for almost a year now I think and he is just a big baby. He has shown no aggression and just loves the GP dogs... hehe


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

How about some updated pics of your zebu?
I'd love to see!


----------



## dgregory01 (May 5, 2013)

OMG please someone[] help me lol. I have purchased what I thought was to baby bramaha cross calves thru the sale. Well when I got them home the guy laughed at me and said what are you going to do with these minature zebus. I looked at him and said what are they lol. so I have came in and started researching  them, the problem that I have is as i went to feed last night I got down with feed in my hand to try to show one of them Iwasnt going to hurt him but instead he decides to charge me down and roll me in the stall. you cant even walk past the door and he wants to charge and blow it. The other one is not as aggressive. I need ideas how to get a handle on these guys. I have always just bottle fed calves but I am not even trying it with these. I will try to post a pic to see if someone can tell me how old they might be. Any information would be great. feel free to email any addition information


----------



## cjhubbs (May 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have any experience with cattle so I am no help here. However the one tip of advice I can offer is that you move this into it's own separate thread so more people will look at your question and then offer some answers. If you do start a new thread try making the title of the thread to the point that way people don't just read past it. I pray that you will get the help and advice you need!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 5, 2013)

dgregory01 said:
			
		

> OMG please someone[] help me lol. I have purchased what I thought was to baby bramaha cross calves thru the sale. Well when I got them home the guy laughed at me and said what are you going to do with these minature zebus. I looked at him and said what are they lol. so I have came in and started researching  them, the problem that I have is as i went to feed last night I got down with feed in my hand to try to show one of them Iwasnt going to hurt him but instead he decides to charge me down and roll me in the stall. you cant even walk past the door and he wants to charge and blow it. The other one is not as aggressive. I need ideas how to get a handle on these guys. I have always just bottle fed calves but I am not even trying it with these. I will try to post a pic to see if someone can tell me how old they might be. Any information would be great. feel free to email any addition information


"He"??  Is this a bull you have?  To me, at first it sounds like you ended up with a problem animal that shouldn't have landed in your situation in the first place.  It also sounds like your attempts at befriending this animal may have seemed like a threat to him which may have been why you were charged at and knock you down.  If possible it's best to just let them get settled in by themselves and let them figure things out themselves.  Do they just have this stall to be confined in or can you let them have access to a larger pen that's still secure enough that the newcomers won't escape?

By all means, please post pictures.  And maybe tell us more of your situation in a new thread, you may get more responses that way.


----------

